# Sony Mobile ES Combo



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

Not mine

Sony Mobile ES CDX C90 XA D211 XDP 4000x CDX 91 Old School Car Stereo System | eBay


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

That's a little pricey, but that is a kick ass combo


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Agreed. It's nice, but not a grand nice. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

WestCo said:


> That's a little pricey, but that is a kick ass combo


I heard great things about this combo, even people saying it is better than Clarion DRZ-9255, the headunit I own now.

Love it BTW

The combo I think I've never seen in classifieds was the XES-Z50


----------



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> Agreed. It's nice, but not a grand nice.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Which one would be a great nice 4 u?

MX5000+MDA5000?


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Alex84 said:


> The combo I think I've never seen in classifieds was the XES-Z50


There was someone here on this forum within the past month or two selling a complete XES system with electronics and speakers out of his Thunderbird for a few grand IIRC..


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

Alex84 said:


> I heard great things about this combo, even people saying it is better than Clarion DRZ-9255, the headunit I own now.
> 
> Love it BTW
> 
> The combo I think I've never seen in classifieds was the XES-Z50


To my ears it has better clarity than the drz (which is also a great unit).
I would still run the xdp4k into a modern processor: helix or ps8

And you HAVE to do optical with the sony combo to really make the most out of it.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I know where some XES systems are at, question is will the fellow part with them or not.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

thehatedguy said:


> I know where some XES systems are at, question is will the fellow part with them or not.


I want a Z1 combo.


----------



## ollschool (Nov 21, 2008)

I second that, sony was ahead of everyone at one point. then you know what happened. Why hasn't mat messed with these. Or has he? I have seen ones with upgraded OP amps.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm not here to down a members for sale ad. This is great stuff, but I do have to agree it is a bit high. IMHO the only rare and expensive piece here is the HU. The rest could be had nearly any given week on fleabay aside from the CDX-91 (which I have two of). I got my first CDX-91 when I purchased my XES system in like 93, it has NEVER missed a beat. It has played CD's that can best be described as being pulled behind a truck down a dirt road. Some have even played that were cracked in half, but not split. That said, I purchased a brand new in the box 91 a few years ago for the grand price of 100 bucks with shipping. I should have gotten a couple more from the seller, she had like 10 of them. That computer, we all know you can get one of those for just a bit more than 100 bucks with some looking about. 

So, pretty much this; the 4000 if you can hold out for a deal to pop up which they often do for under 200. Brings me back to the HU... 

I don't think I will ever sell my XES system. Aside from the normal issues they do have with time it has NEVER failed me. The only way I can see myself moving to something else is in the event I couldn't find the parts to have it fixed if it ever does go down. But being freshened up 2 years ago with 0 run time sense, that shouldn't happen for a couple thousand run time hours. If I do move to something else it would be an F1 or Z50

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes for the 4000x I've paid as much as 400 (BNIB) and as little as 50. By far my favorite piece of Sony ES.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The guy in the auction is in the same city Erin lives in...wonder if they have crossed stereo paths any?


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> The guy in the auction is in the same city Erin lives in...wonder if they have crossed stereo paths any?


You know it's funny how many times I think the same thing. Usually though it's just a older audio buff from the 1990's now getting older and just needs a few extra bucks. I have also noticed these sellers are the best because they do not price gouge!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You mean the RARE! OLD SCHOOL! stuff? 

Kills me because I know the prices are going to be dumb.


----------



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> You mean the RARE! OLD SCHOOL! stuff?
> 
> Kills me because I know the prices are going to be dumb.


Man, I've sent you a PM

Have u seen it?


----------

